# gas pains



## Dulcie (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum. I have been having mostly IBS C since i was 16. Sometimes I have very few symptoms and live an almost normal life. This past month I have been dealing with a very stressful situation. Almost every morning I have 5 or more bm's. The situation is finally winding down but I now have a symptom that is worrying. Can anyone help me. I am gassy all the time. I feel like I need to burp and pass gas. Last night as I was sitting down and relaxing a felt a pinching pain to the right of my belly button. It was not severe and there is no swelling but it is almost constant. This morning after having a bm I felt somewhat better but it still pinches sometimes. Does anyone else deal with this


----------

